# UML-Software



## Panda9296 (7. Apr 2020)

Hi Leutz
ich mache zur Zeit eine Umschulung zum Fachinformatiker für Anwendungsentwickler, habe diese Maßnahme erst seit diesem Jahr begonnen, kann schon ganz gut die Grundlagen der Programmierung und habe meinen ersten Projektauftrag bekommen. 
Dieses Programm ist an sich simpel und ich wette erfahrene Programmierer können das im Schlaf, allerdings bin ich in der Umschulung, in der eine klassische Dokumentation verlangt wird ( ich weiß, dass diese Methode nicht unter einer Agilen Vorgehensweise wie zum Beispiel Scrum fällt, ist aber für meine Abschlussprüfung erforderlich) mit einem Lasten- und Pflichtenheft. 

Ich habe einen Grundkurs in Wirtschaftsinformatik abgeschlossen, bevor ich die Maßnahme begonnen hatte, den ich über die Fernschule "SGD" abgeschlossen habe. Deswegen fiel mir das Lastenheft nicht wirklich schwer.

Da ich aber in dem Kurs immer nur auf ein Word-Dokument geschrieben habe, bzw. einen Bleistift verwendet habe, komme ich jetzt bei der Erstellung meines Pflichtenheftes in Konfrontation mit der nötigen Software: Für meine statisches- und Dynamisches Modell benötige ich eine UML-Software und da liegt jetzt das Problem^^. Kostet alles, finde nicht wirklich was seryöses und fühle mich verloren auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten kostenlosen Programm.

Deswegen die Frage: Was wird empfohlen?

Noch kurz zu den technischen Details: Programmieren tue ich in Eclipse/Netbeans habe windows 10 und das Programm sollte vor allem übersichtlich sein: ich kenne den Weg, muss das aber jetzt erstmals in einen komplett eigenen Projekt umsetzen. Deswegen bitte ich dies zu berücksichtigen =).

Zu guter letzt würde ich mich über die Vorgehensweise von erfahrenen Programmieren interessieren, wo kann ich stolpern was macht ihr zuerst um das Problem zu isolieren und zu abstrahieren usw...  würde mich über eure Erfahrungen freuen.


----------



## temi (7. Apr 2020)

Ich finde www.draw.io ganz brauchbar.


----------



## LimDul (7. Apr 2020)

Wir nutzen gerne Umlet - die hat den Vorteil, dass die komplett auf Textdateien & Textbeschreibung basiert. Allerdings malen wir auch selten formal korrektes UML sondern eher Skizzen. Und es nur zur Visualisierung, daraus wird bei uns nichts generiert.


----------



## mihe7 (7. Apr 2020)

Neben den beiden bereits benannten könnte man noch yEd nennen (gibts auch in einer Browser-Version https://www.yworks.com/yed-live/) , hauptsächlich verwenden wir aber auch Umlet -> schnell....


----------

